# problem flashing framework-res.apk with stock rom



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

Has anyone else tried to modify the framework-res.apk of their stock rooted rom? I've been able to do it with customs, but I appear to be stuck in the boot animation after flashing to a stock rom. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong(or if it's even possible).

I'm using framework flasher, which I know works because I've tested it with two other custom roms. I've tried both twrp and cwm for flashing, but no difference. I've wiped both cache and dalvik. I even deodexed the rom(at least, I think I did). Result is always initially booting to the animation, followed by android updating all the apps(with a black background where there usually is my wallpaper). When it gets to "starting apps" it restarts the boot animation and sticks with that indefinitely. I then have to restore and try something else. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I may have to stick with a custom, even though I was hoping to fiddle around with the stock instead.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you tried just pushing it via adb?


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

I would try to deodex to ROM again. Odexed ROMS are unable to be themed.


----------



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

droidkevlar said:


> I would try to deodex to ROM again. Odexed ROMS are unable to be themed.


Tried this as well. When selecting option 3 and 4 it said no files were found. I'm assuming it's because there are no odexed files left and I did it right the first time.


----------

